# HS828 Identification



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, purchased an old HS828 from an auction. I am now looking to determine the year of this machine. No ware on this blower is the suffix stamped HS 828 ???. The serial is SZAK-2000904. How old would this machine be? I will be in need of parts.

Never worked on Honda in the past. I am sure I will have a hundred question to ask before I am done with this thrower. Lol...

There is a lot of play in the auger gear box. When I rotate the augers by hand, the gear box will rotate with lots of play between the gear box and the output shaft to the impeller. The gear box on an Ariens or Toro do not move. Does this seem right? There is no metal tie holding the gear box to the bucket like on a new unit.

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is about 23-25 years old. I looked at a few with Model SZAK, and was told by Honda. You can call up Honda HQ and they will tell you the Month/Year that it was sold.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks RIT333


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Built between 1992-1998

https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

mfrs2000 said:


> ...There is a lot of play in the auger gear box. When I rotate the augers by hand, the gear box will rotate with lots of play between the gear box and the output shaft to the impeller...Does this seem right? There is no metal tie holding the gear box to the bucket like on a new unit.


The early generations do not have the auger trans bracket. Mine has quite a bit of play also, never had a problem in 26 years. 

Before I added side skids, I went through fair amount of shear bolts. That kept me checking the whole auger assembly regularly. :laugh:


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Jrom I can actually grab the gear box and rotate it 1/4". Does this sound right? Breaking the pins was from the augers hitting the ground?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

mfrs2000 said:


> Jrom I can actually grab the gear box and rotate it 1/4". Does this sound right? Breaking the pins was from the augers hitting the ground?


Mine rotates more like 3/8". Got quite a few hours on 'er though.

I have a 500' gravel/sand driveway with a grass strip down most of the center...always called it my two-track driveway. It's pretty uneven terrain and would invariably hit high and low spots along the journey. The skids just evened things out. 

Don't really think I was hitting the augers since the teeth are still in pretty good shape.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you check the play on the impeller/blower?

the bearing may need changing.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> did you check the play on the impeller/blower?
> 
> the bearing may need changing.


That is a good idea. I replaced mine about 6 years ago. Still has that play at the auger trans. Tight as can be at the impeller where it meets the housing.

If someone else runs the blower, or you let it run with the drive handle tied down, you can see the auger trans bob up and down a little as the blower eats snow. Never had a problem. I had swallowed up some old telephone wire once and about half of a cheap tarp where I had a heck of a time cutting them out. Blew an impeller shear bolt on the phone wire and just an auger shear bolt on the tarp.

Do you have an 828, or worked on any without the bracket? Do they have some play?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> That is a good idea. I replaced mine about 6 years ago. Still has that play at the auger trans. Tight as can be at the impeller where it meets the housing.
> 
> If someone else runs the blower, or you let it run with the drive handle tied down, you can see the auger trans bob up and down a little as the blower eats snow. Never had a problem. I had swallowed up some old telephone wire once and about half of a cheap tarp where I had a heck of a time cutting them out. Blew an impeller shear bolt on the phone wire and just an auger shear bolt on the tarp.
> 
> Do you have an 828, or worked on any without the bracket? Do they have some play?


yes , the 828's I have had , had no brackets which makes me kind of nervous when I see that auger trans bobbing a little bit. I think that action may wear out that impeller bearing prematurely so i take it out and inspect it. Even with a little play , I replace it so I don't have to take the housing off again.

The only 828's that I have seen the bracket on is when the auger tranny has been rebuilt and the case that Honda uses has the bolt hole set up for the bracket. I really like those brackets for stability.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Auger bearing seems to be fine.

Thanks


----------

